# AP Session 0 - AiME Breeland



## damiller (Aug 18, 2019)

Our session 0 Actual Play, unedited.

I wanted to try out 5e. It is a bi-weekly game.

Session 0


----------



## damiller (Sep 1, 2019)

Session 1 recording

The party discovers a ranger in trouble.


----------



## damiller (Sep 1, 2019)

You can directly download the podcast 

Here


----------



## damiller (Sep 1, 2019)

New home for AP

Anchor


----------

